# Anyone used city powder coaters?



## sargent

Really need to get my alloys refurbed.
City powder coaters in Birmingham seem pretty cheap. 
I've seen one example on here after searching the forums.
Anymore?
Particularly interested to know what the turnaround times are...
Thinking of gunmetal grey, or black. For my zs


----------



## Theval

Theres a mobile guy round Bilston who does all the alloys where I work he does a good job I have his number in the van and will post up in the morning if any good to you, he takes about 3 to 4 hours per set and he comes to you:thumb:
Just noticed a thread on wheell refurb in the Midlands section on the site the company you stated gets a mention worth a look


----------



## sargent

Cheers.
Is that more for repairs? Coz I need them all stripped back and the full refurb job done on them....
I heard a1 wheels is alright . Looks a bit dodgy though lol


----------



## Theval

sargent said:


> Cheers.
> Is that more for repairs? Coz I need them all stripped back and the full refurb job done on them....
> I heard a1 wheels is alright . Looks a bit dodgy though lol


Went out in the rain to look at his flyer, looks like he only does Refinishing and customising was worth a try though, best of luck finding one sargent


----------



## sargent

Thanks for looking mate.


----------



## johnnyguitar

Read the cheap wheel refurb thread in the Midlands section. Good and bad experiences with City Powdercoating.
_Edit_: I see you already did


----------



## sargent

Yeah I did. 
None of the local ones look very good


----------



## Ben_ZS

This is who I used last year, they are quite cheap. A couple of drips, but I'm sure if you let them know you are fussy they will be spot on.

http://www.bournespowdercoating.co.uk/contactus.htm


----------



## empsburna

I have had a set done by Bournes in the past. They were very good.


----------



## Shared

I had these done by Lee at Citypowdercoater



















I had to go back a couple of times because they weren't ready, he doesn't refit the tyres there, or at least, he didn't when i had mine done, the wheels were finished but the tyres weren't refitted. It's a job and a half to get through on the phone as well, but as far as the actual work goes, i can't fault them, had these done about 3 months back and there's no signs of flaking/chipping etc.

Would i go back ?, yes, but i'd have the tyres off beforehand and refitted myself afterwards so that all he had to do was the actual stripping and coating.

I'm happy with mine, and it's a brilliant price.


----------



## NickTB

Is it just the faces? looks like the inner rim is bubbling?


----------



## Jason M5

As above i don't think they've done the whole wheel.


----------



## range rover dea

well i did post in the outher thread i have had a couple of sets done and the complete rear subframe on my mx5 done and been very happy ,i agree lee dones not phone you back and they take longer than they say but my self have been very happy,o and i am only a customer nothing else :wave:


----------



## Shared

NickTB said:


> Is it just the faces? looks like the inner rim is bubbling?


It does look like that, and i have to be honest and say i was more concerned with the fronts when i picked them up so never noticed that until i saw the pic myself , they're on the car now but next time i take them off i'll have a closer look and take a pic or two to update the thread :thumb:

That aside, they did do a cracking job considering the price, this was the "sparkle" finish, i kind of got the wheels on a whim and really cheap so just thought i'd see how they'd turn out.


----------



## Guest

No doubt you have searched my posts:thumb:

I'll 2 sets of alloys done in Sparkle Silver. No issues at all and a decent finish.

However, I've also now bought a Merc SL320 and it really won't suit with that finish, so I'm looking at Hyper silver here;

http://www.speedwells.co.uk/index.htm

I've also heard very good things about Rimstock;

http://www.rimfurbish.co.uk

Both are much more expensive than CPC but they'll get the right finish. CPC are always very busy.


----------



## VenomUK

Just got mine back from CPC and I must say the that I'm very pleased with the job they done. For £80 for all 4 wheels you just cant complain at it. I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## Strothow

Nope but heard plenty of bad reviews!

Would recommend a1 wheels on bilston road.


----------



## VenomUK

All I can say is I'm very happy with the quality of work and although I had read the reviews but considering the Internet is vast and I could only really find 4 valid bad experiences I thought that wasn't bad.

This place was recommended to me by another member on here and I will also be recommending them in the future.


----------



## Harpham

I used City Powder Coaters. Great price and work, but their customer service skills are totally ****. But still, couldn't complain at £20 per wheel.


Polarised Bolts 1/7/12 NOM by Harpham y0, on Flickr


CSS '12 - Pre-Detail by Harpham y0, on Flickr


----------



## Artstu

I polished the silver colour off some powder coated wheels once, so be careful if they've not been sprayed with lacquer.


----------



## VenomUK

I didn't have much problems with customer service, I dropped the wheels off one weekend and then collected 2 weeks later as I was in the area for the football. Just rang up during the week and ask if they were ready, they checked and called me right back and then collected on the Saturday. Job done. 

These have been lacquered so should be fine when it comes to putting some layers on them this afternoon.


----------



## nightwingjatt

Hi, I've used City Powder Coaters three times now, my tyre fitter is really impressed, he said "this is the best i have ever seen". I have only ever dropped off single alloy wheels as my vehicle is used daily, normally gat a three day turn around and at £20 for a 16" alloy, I have no complaints.


----------



## nick.s

I've not used them myself, but have seen the results in the flesh and it wasn't pretty. This is on a good 4/5 sets of wheels  Shame, as the price is good.


----------



## ravi811

I've used wheels maniacs in Dudley, brilliant service.


----------



## Wazhalo31

I used them to do some parts for my motorbike. Which are on but not brilliant. The powder coating quality isnt great its starying to flake in places. They are cheap for a reason. I wont be using them again. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wazhalo31

ravi811 said:


> I've used wheels maniacs in Dudley, brilliant service.


Is that the place by the mega gym on the way to Dudley Port?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kerr

nightwingjatt said:


> Hi, I've used City Powder Coaters three times now, my tyre fitter is really impressed, he said "this is the best i have ever seen". I have only ever dropped off single alloy wheels as my vehicle is used daily, normally gat a three day turn around and at £20 for a 16" alloy, I have no complaints.


You don't work for the company do you?

Odd first post bumping an old thread to advertise a company.

I think someone did the exact same last week with the same company.

Here it is from another newbie.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242164&page=3&highlight=city+powder+coaters


----------



## BrummyPete

City powder coaters did a bike frame for me last year, they did a superb job, never had alloys done there though but they had lots lined up ready to be refurbished when i was collecting the frame


----------



## Billy Whizz

A mate of mine had a set coated there, and they were just OK to be honest, the finish wasnt too bad, but some of the pre-refurbishment ding's were still on the wheels, i.e. they hadn't carried out any repairs, just strip/dip and coat by the look of it.

If you just need a quick turnaround to flog your motor then you'll probably be fairly satisfied, but if it's a keeper.....?

I personally wouldn't use them, but they are cheap if funds are limited.


----------



## slineclean

I used a company going out towards Dudley way from my GF area by Scott arms. I paid 40 per alloy and was happy with the results. I had kerbed works done as the main but had alot of scratches etc so faces were blown over but not the inner part of the alloys thought. Il try and upload some pics later.


----------



## RedUntilDead

I have used them a few times now and each job has been very good. Its at least a two hour round trip for me and I would only consider dropping stuff off to be honest but thats just me being a snob. That said, raised street wise, always will be street wise
Just left my car with the wheel specialist in Manchester. At £400 its not cheap, but I feel more confident in getting it back and with the wheels of a very good standard


----------



## Dazz

I've used them quite abit had at least 5 sets of wheels done by them and can't fault them for the money! But I do as much prep work myself!


----------



## meraredgti

used City Powder Coaters for my Team Dynamics, which were in a pretty poor state. they ground back the poor area's and powder coated. for the price i was more than happy and would use again.

_note. i had to paint the centre caps myself as they cant do plastic_



















david


----------



## Soade

Just had my wheels done at city powder coaters in Birmingham and they are rubbish really unhappy with them. They went in in good condition no corrosion at all.

They are back smooth in places and like sand paper in others. lumps of extra powder coat baked on all over the place.

One wheel has clearly not even been stripped as the rubber sticker from the old weights is still on the wheel powder coated over.

Beware if you pay £20 a wheel you get a rough job, I have learned my lesson the hard way.

Will post pics when I get time







Just three pics from the 20 plus I could post.

I took the wheels back and they said sorry leave them with us pick them up next Saturday. Ok thought I happy with that. Turned up to get them nothing done at all told can't be bothered to much to sort out you can have your money back.

I now have wheels in worse condition than before I sent them in but lesson learned for the future.

beware!!!


----------



## williamsclio1

Shame you had a bad results with these, I recently had two sets done and they where pretty much perfect and the one set where in a mess, so much so I wasn't expecting them back done.


----------



## President Swirl

Is Russ at Midland Car Care by you? Could be worth a call? I believe He does refurbs or sends them somewhere.


----------

